
A measurement of positronium’s energy levels confounds scientists - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/positronium-energy-levels-exotic-atom-physics
======
bookofjoe
>Precision Microwave Spectroscopy of the Positronium n=2 Fine Structure

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.073002)

